# Replacing original side skirts/rocker panels.. need help please



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

I need help on finding a reputable website or dealership that carries the rocker panels.. the original ones for the Sentra... mine need replaced badly... I am aware of the welding and extensive work that it is going to take to replace them but there really is no saving the ones that are currently on the car... I want to eventually put aftermarket drift style side skirts on the car but with the way the factory ones look it does not even seem logical. What I am asking is if anyone has any advice on what to do and where to get them... the existing rocker panels are rusted through in two places and are rusted out all along the bottom... I am in dire need of advice... I know that I am not the only one who has come across this problem... thanks guys


----------

